# Wiring Diagram required



## 8track (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a GP 18 Proto 2000 Series DC power. Looking for wiring diagram this loco has two lights front and rear. I am not sure if the wiring of the Engine is correct. When I place the engine on the track I have no response, but if I move the resister and touch the chassis with the resistor I have power. Would a resistor be faulty? the soldering to the wires look fine. Thanks


----------



## 8track (Nov 7, 2011)

*Fixed wiring problem*

well it took a little while to figure this out had to install a resister and add a new wire also the blue common wire was relocated to the brushes retainer clip. This Engine as mentioned was bought used not sure if it ever ran down a track.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you take a picture of it I'm still wondering???
I've never seen a resistor used as a hook up on any engine!


----------



## 8track (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: resistor*

I will try to take a pic. A friend from work help with the wiring I will consult with him what he actually did to get the engine to work. As mention I purchased the engine used and when I touch the diodes to the chassie I would get power but they immediatedly became hot to touch. I left the engine with him and when I return he had it working and tape covering the wires.


----------

